# Honda HS1132 no forward or reverse



## Viper (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello, looking for some suggestions please. Just bought a used Honda 1132 and after a couple uses. Stopped moving. Changed both belts (auger is fine). When I pull the drive lever the belt engages and turns the drive wheel and that's it. No forward or reverse. Axle does not turn. All the wheels inside track look fine. The cotter pins are all in. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/101402-honda-hs1132-wont-move.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Likely the pin on the side gear box sheared off by the OP description.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Viper - welcome the forum. Search 1132 .... there was a thread this weekend that covers this topic. Given your description I agree with HSBlower


----------



## Viper (Dec 13, 2016)

Thnx guys. I suspected that as I found a YouTube video. I was hoping foother potential issue but sadly going to $$$$


----------

